# CORN BREAD "TEXAS STYLE"



## gary s (Oct 1, 2019)

Had to give this a post. A while back I posted my recipe for "Cowboy Candy" aka Sweet Jalapenos 
Most of us in Texas are Familiar with Jalapeno Cornbread, The Cowboy Candy Kicks it up a notch or two.

Just make Cornbread like you like it and add as many chopped sweet jalapenos as you like.
Easy Peasy 












You can see those little bits of pure goodness







Thanks for the look

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 1, 2019)

That's Awesome!!
I'm thinking you could Chop the peppers up real small, for us delicate mouthed Yankees!!!
I wonder if I could put the Peppers in half only, so Mrs Bear can have hers without?
Thanks For Posting This, Gary!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 1, 2019)

gary s said:


> Had to give this a post. A while back I posted my recipe for "Cowboy Candy" aka Sweet Jalapenos
> Most of us in Texas are Familiar with Jalapeno Cornbread, The Cowboy Candy Kicks it up a notch or two.
> 
> Just make Cornbread like you like it and add as many chopped sweet jalapenos as you like.
> ...


Gonna do it!! Looks great. Bet good with blackeyed peas!!!


----------



## gary s (Oct 1, 2019)

Good with Anything !!!

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 1, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> That's Awesome!!
> I'm thinking you could Chop the peppers up real small, for us delicate mouthed Yankees!!!
> I wonder if I could put the Peppers in half only, so Mrs Bear can have hers without?
> Thanks For Posting This, Gary!!
> ...




Second thought, I guess I'd just make two:
One Hot for Me & One Not for Her.

Bear


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 1, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Second thought, I guess I'd just make two:
> One Hot for Me & One Not for Her.



For the first time in history, I gotta go against Bear on this one. Could you please prepare 2 of the hot for Tracy and I? We both like it spicy and LOVE cornbread!!

OMG...that looks great,
Robert


----------



## kelbro (Oct 1, 2019)

C'mon, Texas Jalapeño Cornbread needs to be properly contained...


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 1, 2019)

You forgot the onions.
Jalapeno and onion is the true TX recipe.

And another vote for big hunks of Jalapeno, the hotter the 
better.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Oct 1, 2019)

kelbro said:


> C'mon, Texas Jalapeño Cornbread needs to be properly contained...
> 
> View attachment 407454



Just too damn funny! ROFLMAO

John


----------



## texomakid (Oct 1, 2019)

I can almost taste that just looking at it. ^5


----------

